# My new soundcloud



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey!

I made a new soundcloud, just a few days ago, but I would like to be friends with you! So if you have a souncloud, please let me know 

http://soundcloud.com/robertpeeterspiano


----------



## vancomposer (Oct 2, 2011)

Some very super playing bro... I just can listen to it and feel great! 

I am sure you get more from the girls then just their hearts with this! :twisted:


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 2, 2011)

Ricky Garcia @ Sun Oct 02 said:


> I am sure you get more from the girls then just their hearts with this! :twisted:



Would be very cool, but did not happen so far


----------



## vancomposer (Oct 2, 2011)

just keep playing son.. keep playing! :D


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 2, 2011)

I most certainly will


----------

